# Old School Soundstream BLT - are they worth it?



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

I finally picked up a picasso to go along with my 10.0. Now the question is do I get the BLT or just use my current RCAs? I noticed that there were a TON of the limited BLT-4 on ebay. I don't know if these were fake or what the deal was. Anyways back to my Q... How to these Balanced Line Transmitters compare to RCAs?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

This a perfect thread that never got an answer for the question that I want to ask.... It has been risen for the dead!!!!!


----------



## audiosaurus (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, i have tested the SS BLT 4 with the Rubicon 604 and 1002 and with both amplifiers it sounded much better using good quality rca's than the BLT4. The rca connection sounded warmer and more musical and the bass seemed tighter as well compared to the BLT4.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

audiosaurus said:


> Hi there, i have tested the SS BLT 4 with the Rubicon 604 and 1002 and with both amplifiers it sounded much better using good quality rca's than the BLT4. The rca connection sounded warmer and more musical and the bass seemed tighter as well compared to the BLT4.


How far away way the blt from the source when you connected it?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

we did .5 meter rca's out of a 9835 to a pair of blt's on a 10.2 and picasso,... made it sound a whole lot better....


----------



## audiosaurus (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi.. @ MATDOTCOM 2000, did this test about 7 or 8 years ago, used 0.6m van den hul interconnects from an Alpine CDA-7842R to the BLT 4, so it was just behind the source, and for the direct connection between H/U and AMP i used the same type of van den hul interconnects made up to 5m with Audioquest rca connectors. I think the van den hul cable was called the hybrid mk3, i'm not exactlly sure about that model no. though, it had a yellow jacket if i remember correctly.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys my setup would consist of a bitone with digital input. My amps the would consist of the new soundstream reference amps.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

turbo5upra said:


> we did .5 meter rca's out of a 9835 to a pair of blt's on a 10.2 and picasso,... made it sound a whole lot better....


In what way did it sound better???


----------

